# Terrible design flaw and weak materials in this latest O.S.S.



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like a poorly-made tool, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Disappointing to hear that Jet missed the mark on this one. I have had good luck with my Jet floor models, but haven't used this one yet.

I would really like to see someone add an OSS with belt attachment to their lineup (similar to the Ridgid, but a floor model). The Ridgid is great for a home shop, but isn't really built to withstand constant use or students.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## JPJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Good review I'll stay away.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Send it back and stay away from Jet from now on , And let them know your doing it. And a link to this review to their Customer Support Dept. .


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I wish I had the option to send it back, if it was a personal purchase, I would absolutely do that.

In this case, with the odd nature of the University's fiscal year deadlines, If I don't have it or another one in the shop on June 30, I won't have one for years to come. No way I can get it returned, and a new PO approved, and another delivered in time.

Silly I know, but out of my control.

In the meantime, I have been hacking the table support to fix shipping damage and make it more sturdy.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

We have much the same purchasing problem in the government. The woodshop on base purchased a new planer with motorized adjustments and digital readouts. In our case it is a nice shelf, it wont feed wood that isn't Flat already and even flat wood has to be pushed and pulled out the exit side; making it a workout for two people. They have had the store maintenance person come and adjust it three times over the past four years with no improvement in it's function; they had to pay for this service as well. Being rushed to purchase usually doesn't work well for the customer.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

It's sad when a company designs a load bearing component so poorly. Thanks for pointing these problems out, this machine was on my hot list, but not anymore.


----------



## Rzani (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm a little confused. So it was "shipping damage" that caused the issue with the trunion not working correctly? Otherwise the tool is fine?


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I'm more confused.

Should I just copy and paste my fairly in depth review with photos of the poor materials used in the construction here, or simply ask you to re read what is posted above?

Do I repeat the further problems listed under "THE BAD:" that had nothing do with the weak sheet metal trying and failing to hold the top on?

Very confusing indeed.

In brief, many pounds of cast iron table sits upon light gauge bent sheet metal. If yours arrives in place, ie: it has not slipped off the sheet metal ears they laughingly call "trunnions, rest assured, without making your own modifications like I had to do, it will slide off those trunnions any time enough lateral force is applied, like, in use for example. There is absolutely nothing holding the parts captive.


----------



## Rzani (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow. At your very nice prompting, I re read your review. Again I came away thinking your machine was damaged in shipping which has caused your trunnion to not be working properly. So they used a lighter weight steel to make it out of but would you care if it worked correctly? I mean sure you'd probably want it to be thicker but if it never gave you issues would you still care all that much? I think the question has to be asked because many others seem to love this unit which leads me to believe the lighter weight stamped steel isn't a problem after all unless, of course, it is damaged in shipping which would then cause it to not function properly. Your prediction that a VERY large percentage of units having this issue doesn't seem to be happening?

Your "in depth" review was 95% about this trunnion issue (including the 3" not being supported because your trunnion is jacked I assume) and then you don't like the stamped steel wrench and the on/off switch location? Come on man. Oh, and the table is too BIG?

I think we all get frustrated when our tools don't work like they are supposed to but I'm actually looking to buy a spindle sander and have to weed out the real problems. When I see a 2 star review it scares me, but when I read your review I came away thinking you are upset because it isn't working right and it isn't working right because of a shipping mishap. Makes me think the machine is fine otherwise (outside of the cheap wrench, on/off switch location and a nice big table of course which aren't going to bother me anyway). At this price point for a floor standing unit I think I'll take my chances that the stamped steel trunnion will work properly if it isn't damaged in shipping. Maybe I'll knock a star off for cheap materials when I do my review.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I am sorry my review did not meet your approval.
All I can do is post what I find.

If it helps, the 3" spindle issue is not in any way related to the trunnion issue. The spindles will work with or without the table installed. The problem with wobble has to do specifically with the motor/armature/mount.

I like the large table, it provides excellent work support. Sad that the trunnions can not support it when I have heavy work on top without some alteration to the design.

If it helps to clarify, it's been two years since I posted this review. We continue to use it in the shop and it performs quite well after the alterations we did to it so make it more reliable. Shortly after posting the above I contacted jet, and after a few back and forths a set of replacement trunnions they sent me behaved no differently from the ones it arrived with. There was in fact no actual damage from shipping, and jet's replacement part confirmed this. The table trunnions, as mentioned, slipped off of their mounts as there is nothing to hold them on. This did not cause any damage, and no damage created the situation.
With the new part, the same thing happened in use, thus the jury rigged alteration.
In my discussion with Jet, I tested the waters re: a lemon and a full replacement, and they seemed to feel that the unit was behaving as intended.

Lastly, in the years since purchasing I have come across another unit on the floor of a retailer. I was confident that the table would come loose if lateral pressure was applied.

This unit has at least one design flaw. The flaw is NOT that the table is too big, no the table is wonderful. It's that it does not have a substantial enough build to support the table it uses. Combine this with the fact that the 3" spindle can not be made to be accurate/vibration free, and the smaller bench-top JBoss 5 is easily a better buy.

Good luck with it. It absolutely can be made to work well.


----------



## Rzani (Mar 6, 2017)

Okay, now that is crystal clear! I really do appreciate the extra feedback. You have to remember that I don't know you. I mean this is the internet and I can't count how many times someone has given a perfectly good product a bad review to "get back" at a company for various reasons not related to the quality of the actual product. There are actually plenty of examples of that right here on this forum's review section.

I believe you that it wasn't shipping damage now. I'm actually shocked that Jet would continue to sell this machine with such a glaring issue. I'm not sure how they are even getting away with it. The other thing is this machine is being recommended to me by a very reputable dealer who also sales the Grizzly and Laguna units. He claims people are happiest with this one? I was leaning towards the more expensive Laguna. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I understand, I do try to be objective in my reviews.

If it helps. here are a the few others I have posted here;
http://lumberjocks.com/CyberDyneSystems/reviews

It includes a mush more favorable review of the smaller bench-top Jet JBOSS-5


----------



## jkinoh (Mar 16, 2013)

Ran across this post, and thought I'd give my opinion, even though the review is a couple years old. I've owned the JOVS-10 (previous model to the one the original post referred to) for about 12 years. I paid roughly $760 for the machine. It's not an everyday machine that I use, but it has definitely not sat quietly in the corner of the shop. The sander has been a solid, trouble free machine. Too bad Jet updated (rather than upgraded) the sander and apparently cheapened it. If you can find a JOVS-10, don't be afraid to buy it.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for your input jkinoh.

I had seen the JOVS-10 a few years earlier and that was the one I wanted. Sadly when we purchased, none could be found, and we just assumed that the newer model would be an incremental evolution, not a total overhaul with such a weak point.


----------

